# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  lỗi chia ổ đĩa

## gamevui5k

chào mn! trước e có nghịch 1 số phần mềm chia lại dung lượng ổ đĩa để tăng dung lượng cho ổ c, h e cài lại win thì xuất hiện cái này ạ =.=, không biết làm thế nào để lấy lại đc dung lượng đang mất này??? mong mn giúp đỡ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## seor7

@gianghen bạn có thể dùng phần mềm này để lấy lại phân vùng trên 1 cách an toàn nhé

link: https://forum.**************/threads/minitool-partition-wizard-free-editor.159655/

----------


## ndt2802

> @gianghen bạn có thể dùng phần mềm này để lấy lại phân vùng trên 1 cách an toàn nhé
> 
> link: https://forum.**************/threads/minitool-partition-wizard-free-editor.159655/


cảm ơn bạn trước [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] ..để mình vào tìm hiểu.
à mà có hướng dẫn k bạn..vọc mấy này sợ lắm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

@gianghen nó cũng ko khó lắm đâu, làm như hình nhé.

 

chọn vào phân vùng có màu xám, mà bạn đang mất, sau đó bấm chuột phải -> *create partion*,

lúc này nó sẽ hiện ra cái bảng như thế này: vì phần mềm này rất dễ sử dụng, nên các thông số ở đây nó sẽ tự điều chỉnh sẵn, nếu bạn chuyên sâu hơn, có thể điều chỉnh các thông số này, không thì cứ ok là xong (chú ý là nếu bạn chỉnh thì nên dùng file system là *ntfs* nhé - còn ô create as, thì nên chọn là *logical* (nếu chỉ muốn ổ đó làm ổ lưu trữ dữ liệu)

 

sau đó bấm *ok* -> lúc này phần mềm chỉ mới lưu tạm, để chờ các tùy chỉnh tiếp theo và chờ xem coi bạn có làm "thay đổi ý định" hay không? nên bạn cứ an tâm mà thao tác, khi nào cảm thấy vừa lòng với tùy chỉnh và phân vùng của bạn xong và chắc chắn không có sự thay đổi ý nào nữa, thì hãy bấm vào nút *apply* như hình dưới (tất nhiên là sau bước này, bạn sẽ không thể cứu chữa nếu như bạn thao tác sai)

 

chúc bạn thành công, phần mềm này có thể thay đổi dung lượng, điều chỉnh kích thước các ổ, mà không làm mất dữ liệu nữa nhé.

nếu bạn còn lo lắng, hạy để lại thông tin ngày giờ rảnh, mình sẽ teamview để thao tác giúp bạn.

----------


## admin

> @gianghen nó cũng ko khó lắm đâu, làm như hình nhé.
> 
> 
> 
> chọn vào phân vùng có màu xám, mà bạn đang mất, sau đó bấm chuột phải -> *create partion*,
> 
> lúc này nó sẽ hiện ra cái bảng như thế này: vì phần mềm này rất dễ sử dụng, nên các thông số ở đây nó sẽ tự điều chỉnh sẵn, nếu bạn chuyên sâu hơn, có thể điều chỉnh các thông số này, không thì cứ ok là xong (chú ý là nếu bạn chỉnh thì nên dùng file system là *ntfs* nhé - còn ô create as, thì nên chọn là *logical* (nếu chỉ muốn ổ đó làm ổ lưu trữ dữ liệu)
> 
> 
> ...


cảm ơn bạn rất rất nhiều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------

